# Late Atlas Or Craftsman 12" Carriage Details



## wa5cab (Aug 7, 2016)

The late model A/C 12" has a right-angle Gitz oiler sticking out of the front of the apron.  Mounted to the rear of the apron is an oil box that the oiler feeds.  The box has a small hole in the side, two in the end, and a large one in the top.  The parts drawing shows a felt plug in the top hole and a 6" pipe cleaner in one of the holes in the end.  I have always assumed that probably the other two small holes also had a length of pipe cleaner in them.

Does anyone have a late apron off of the carriage but not disassembled (I already have one in that state and unfortunately was around when it was disassembled) who could take and post some photos showing the pipe cleaner location or routing?


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 15, 2016)

Darn, I just had mine apart last week. I'll try to explain it using the part key number drawings. The long (6"?)  pipe cleaner goes into the small hole on the top of the gear case (#17). Another short pipe cleaner goes into a hole (or close to) the bearing/bushing (#46). Mine had the pipe cleaner dripping into a groove  that apparently feeds the oil hole. And as I remember the third short pipe cleaner just dripped onto the gear #49. I know I was surprised to find that pipe cleaners were used, pretty low tech. Good luck.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks.

Could you say which lathe model or models the parts list you are quoting numbers from covers?  Reason that I ask is that although I don't think that there were any changes to the parts you are referring to between late 1957 and March, 1981, there are two or three different sets of key numbers in the various parts lists.


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 17, 2016)

Sure.   Model 101.28900

           #17 gear case =10F-11
          #46 bearing with bushing (for lead screw) = 046-036
          #49 Gear with bushing = 990-264


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2016)

OK.  You must have a different parts list for the 28900 than I do.  As the combination spur and mitre gear with bushing part number in mine is 341-052 and the bubble number is 59.   And the first two bubble numbers are 46 and 56.  However, I'm sure that I know which parts you are referring to now.


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is my part drawing for the apron assembly


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2016)

OK.  I found it.  I have two PDF's (source unknown) of manuals for the 101.28900 and 101.28910.  I'll call them Version 1 and Version 2.  As far as I can tell, I have not edited either one (neither front cover shows my ID mark).  The scan quality of Ver1 is much poorer than that of Ver2.  Yours would appear to be Ver1 and is either an original or not printed from the same scan.  I have been routinely using Ver2 because it is a better quality scan and I hadn't noticed where it was different.  The front covers and Page 2 (printed manual page #, not PDF page #) are the same.  Page 2 says "May 1975" and "File No. 1258" in both copies.  Yet Page 17 (the Apron assembly) is different.  Same drawing but different bubble numbers, the parts lists under the drawings are different and some of the Sub-assembly names are different or not present on Ver2.  And in Ver2 there are two copies of the QCGB page and now bed, etc. page.

Anyway, I'll try to straighten that out later.  Do you recall how the gear end of the pipe cleaner going to your #49 (990-264 miter gear combined with spur gear and with a bushing & called 351-052 on Ver2) was shaped?


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 18, 2016)

I believe my manual is an original but there are not any dates on it. The paper is very heavy and even the very fine print is crisp and clear. The pages have markings on the lower inside edge of each page. The number is 12SB not 1258. Some pages have an additional set of letters ie: 12SB & AB.

The pipe cleaner to #49 was short and just bent over to drip on the gear.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2016)

OK.  After zooming in on the top right corner of Page 2, I agree with 12SB vice 1258.  But on both scans that I have, at the equivalent top left location is "MAY, 1975".

And OK on the pipe cleaner.


----------

